# Powerhead + python mod ?



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Helloze 

I'd like to flick a switch to pump aged room temp water into the tank,
using a powerhead instead of a water pump, if possible 

To start, from the 15g in the bottom of the rack into the 40g on top. (2-teir stand) Later on it could be from a 40g in the bottom of the rack into a 75g which is about 12 ft away on a regular stand. That would set me up well for the 50% water changes needed to follow EI dosing. I'll be honest, anything that helps me be more consistent with water changes is a good thing. 

I tested with a very small ac powerhead & small gravel cleaner hose but the water stopped a quarter of the way up. Need more power !

enter my noob questions.

Would I be able to use a larger powerhead instead of a water pump,
and if so what exact model/size would you suggest ? Does it have adjustable flow ? Also if I weren't thinking of brand, what gph flow am I looking for without it being overkill ?

I will probably use my python as the hose unless it needs smaller as did my small ac. 

For those of you using pythons have any of you used some kind of bracket on the tank to hold the hose in a specific place ? 

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I use a maxijet 1200 for my wc.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've used a maxijet 1200 before too until I switched to a sub pump with a python threaded on. This pulls aged water from my water barrel. 

I found the MJ1200 was decent but your water source would have to be right there. Which still sucked hailing 5lb buckets around from the basement where my aged water was. I gave up on that and use a sub pump now that can drive water from my barrel in the basement to my tank on the main floor. 

I also used to use a clamp that held down my python tube to the trim. Doesn't need anything heavy duty, just one of those hand clamps where you press and it opens up and when you release it closes. Spring clamp? 

Now, I use a pvc contraption with quick releases that just hangs in the tank I want to fill. Similar to the ones from Jemhco.

I'll try to take some pics to show you what I mean.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Powerheads are ment to push water with no head pressure on them. They are weak pumps. You will find it very slow (when you put head on it)compared to a water pump of equal flow as water pumps are ment to pump water with head. If you concern is the power consumption. Use the powerhead as a circulation pump for the aging of water and a pump to transfer it. I found more powerheads cut off with 3-6 feet over the waterline and the flow slowed down very quickly the higher they go.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Herb, I used a small Rio pump (forgot the model) and it pumped water from the ground to the middle tier on my fish rack with no problem. To put water in the tanks on the top tier I had to move the water barrel up about a foot as the head pressure was too great. I switched to a Mag 350 that pumps water to the top tier no problem. It's attached to some python like tubing and a filling rig that hooks over the tank rim. I stop the water with a valve on the fill rig and move it to a new tank to fill it.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

You can get a pump that will do this job for $24.99 at Big Als scarborough.

I wouldn't use a power-head (for reasons previous poster said).

Warren


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Thx for the detailed responses all, that is great 
Leaning toward the water pump now.


"and a filling rig that hooks over the tank rim." - thanks for including the pic Andrew, I'd like to get/make a similar filling rig if I can change the end connector so it'd screw direct to the python. Even with just the python such a rig would help.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I have all the parts you would need to build whatever you like at my shop in Markham. Or home depot should have it all too.

I just looked into my parts bin. I actually have all the parts here at my home too. 3/4" valve 3x 90 degree elbows a few pieces of pipe and an adaptor to screw in your python. Done. Say $7?


----------

